# passar + por/de



## reka39

Hello! Can anyone explain to me the difference between não passar de e passar por?
For example, why do you say:
a) não passa de un novo-rico
and not:
a1) não passa por un novo-rico

Moreover, 
would you say: "vou ficar no escritório para não ficar nada por fazer e amanhã vou de férias descansado"?
Thank you!


----------



## Outsider

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can anyone explain to me the difference between não passar de e passar por?
> For example, why do you say:
> a) não passa de un novo-rico
> and not:
> a1) não passa por un novo-rico


You can say either, but with different and nearly opposite meanings:

Não passa de um novo-rico = he's no more than (=nothing but) a nouveau riche.

Não passa por (um) novo-rico = he can't pass himself off as a nouveau riche.



reka39 said:


> would you say: "vou ficar no escritório para não ficar nada por fazer e amanhã vou de férias descansado"?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## fd_reiser

Hello, reka39, 

"não passa de" means "you are nothing but a" and "passa por" means "to pretend that".

Here are some examples with translation:

"Você não passa de um novo rico" equals to "You are nothing but a new rich".

"Ele se passa por um novo rico" equals to "He pretends that he is a new rich".

And I do not know what you mean by your last question. Could you write in English so I could figure it out?

Cheers!


----------



## reka39

"vou ficar no escritório para não ficar nada por fazer e amanhã vou de férias descansado"?
It's my translation to:
"I'll remain in the office untill I complete the work".
I'm sorry, this sentence (fazer+por) is not connected with the thread!


----------



## reka39

fd_reiser said:


> Hello, reka39,
> 
> "não passa de" means "you are nothing but a" and "passa por" means "to pretend that".
> 
> Here are some examples with translation:
> 
> "Você não passa de um novo rico" equals to "You are nothing but a new rich".
> 
> "Ele se passa por um novo rico" equals to "He pretends that he is a new rich".
> 
> And I do not know what you mean by your last question. Could you write in English so I could figure it out?
> 
> Cheers!



So, for example, if I want to say "with that pair of glasses he looks like a doctor" would I say: "Com esses óculos até passas por médico? Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

I prefer ''ele se parece com um médico'', although  you can also say''pode até se passar por médico'' to be clearer.


----------



## reka39

Do you mean that with "passar por" is the subject of the action that makes the other believe he is something different of what he really is, while "parecer" is used when the others believe he is somebody else? Thank you!


----------



## fd_reiser

reka39 said:


> So, for example, if I want to say "with that pair of glasses he looks like a doctor" would I say: "Com esses óculos até passas por médico? Thank you!



There is a difference between looking like a doctor and wanting to look like a doctor.

"with that pair of glasses he looks like a doctor" equals to "com aquele par de óculos, ele se parece como um médico"

and

"Com esses óculos até passas por médico" equals to "with these pair of glasses, you could pretend that you are a doctor"

You can see some slight differences.

If you use "passas" you are refering to the second person "tu" (you)

If you want to refer to the third person, you have to use "passa"

Here is the conjugation:

Eu passo
Tu passas
Ele passa
Nós passamos
Vós passais
Eles passam 

And one more thing:

"That" equals to "aquele"
"these" equals to "esses"

I hope that I didn't make it look like very difficult.

If you have any questions about this, please, reply.


----------



## J. Bailica

'Passar por' pode ser igual a 'parecer-se com': uma expressão _neutra quanto à intenção do sujeito_, digamos assim. Mas pode também ser usado para dar a ideia de que há essa intenção. Depende do contexto e, acho eu, do uso de verbos como 'conseguir', 'poder' (ele consegue passar por): com esses verbos reforça-se a ideia de que a pessoa em causa pode actuar intencionalmente no sentido de se parecer com alguém ou alguma coisa. Mas ainda pode ficar espaço para alguma ambiguidade, acho eu (mais uma vez, depende sobretudo do contexto). 
Mas há um caso, que me lembre, em que não restam dúvidas quanto à consciência e intenção da pessoa: 'fazer-se passar por'.


----------



## fd_reiser

J. Bailica said:


> 'Passar por' pode ser igual a 'parecer-se com': uma expressão _neutra quanto à intenção do sujeito_, digamos assim. Mas pode também ser usado para dar a ideia de que há essa intenção. Depende do contexto e, acho eu, do uso de verbos como 'conseguir', 'poder' (ele consegue passar por): com esses verbos reforça-se a ideia de que a pessoa em causa pode actuar intencionalmente no sentido de se parecer com alguém ou alguma coisa. Mas ainda pode ficar espaço para alguma ambiguidade, acho eu (mais uma vez, depende sobretudo do contexto).
> Mas há um caso, que me lembre, em que não restam dúvidas quanto à consciência e intenção da pessoa: 'fazer-se passar por'.



I did not know that. But I believe that in Brazilian Portuguese there is only one meaning for that or, at least, it is the most common.

I searched on Google and what I got were these results:

"Polícia prende suspeito de se passar por dentista em SP"

"Homem é suspeito de se passar por juiz federal para aplicar golpes"

"Golpista é preso ao tentar se passar por funcionário da Prefeitura de Itapetinga"

and the most bizarre one;

"Mulher põe cola na vagina para se passar por virgem"

All of them have the meaning of "pretending" but again, all the websites are in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## J. Bailica

fd_reiser said:


> I did not know that. But I believe that in Brazilian Portuguese there is only one meaning for that or, at least, it is the most common.
> 
> I searched on Google and what I got were these results:
> 
> "Polícia prende suspeito de se passar por dentista em SP"
> 
> "Homem é suspeito de se passar por juiz federal para aplicar golpes"
> 
> "Golpista é preso ao tentar se passar por funcionário da Prefeitura de Itapetinga"
> 
> and the most bizarre one;
> 
> "Mulher põe cola na vagina para se passar por virgem"
> 
> All of them have the meaning of "pretending" but again, all the websites are in Brazilian Portuguese.




Bom, uma das coisas boas deste forum é fazer-nos pensar. Quando escrevi a primeira mensagem nem reparei num pormenor que se precebe na sua: em todos os exemplos que deu, o verbo aparece na forma reflexa (eu domino mal mesmo as coisas mais básicas da gramática, nomeadamente a terminologia, mas penso que se designa assim).

Na frase 'homem detido por se  passar por médico', o sentido de passar é de facto 'pretetend'.
Mas na frase ' falei com um homem tão entendido em medicina que passaria por médico' (sem 'se'), o verbo passar já não se traduz por 'pretend'.
Era aí (também) que eu queria chegar (e não sabia exactamente!)


----------



## fd_reiser

J. Bailica said:


> Mas na frase ' falei com um homem tão entendido em medicina que passaria por médico' (sem 'se'), o verbo passar já não se traduz por 'pretend'.



Hmmmm não tinha pensado nessa estrutura...

Esse fórum é bom mesmo


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Passar por* tem dois significados fundamentais, tanto em galego como em português (ademais do significado próprio de _passar por, a través de_): uma acção desde a perspectiva activa,  'fingir ser' (algo ou alguém) e, outra desde uma perspectiva pasiva 'ser tomado' por (algo ou alguém). A aparição ou não do *morfema se* (que não é um pronome) cumpre um papel hipercaracterizador da estrutura intransitiva, já marcada pela ausência do OD na voz activa.


----------



## englishmania

PASSAR DE

Com o sentido usado na frase do _post_ inicial, apenas na negativa.
Ex.:_ Não passas de um/dum menino mimado! _(= és só/apenas um...)

Noutro sentido completamente diferente já admite a afirmativa.
Ex.: _Ele passou de besta a bestial._ (transição/alteração)



PASSAR POR
aceita afirm. e neg.

afirm._ Passaste pela praça. / Passei por ti.
_(movimento/deslocação)

afirm. _Ele fez-se passar por médico._ 
(fingir)

afirm. _Passavas[passarias] por médico._
(parecer)


Pt europeu


----------



## J. Bailica

Uau, Xiao  !
Muito bem explicado (e Englishmania, também).

Mas o que significa OD? Objecto directo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mas o que significa OD? Objecto directo?​


*Exacto.*


----------



## J. Bailica

XiaoRoel said:


> Mas o que significa OD? Objecto directo?​
> 
> 
> *Exacto.*



Boa. Obrigado.


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much for all your contributions. Just another question. What's the meaning of até in this sentence "Com esses óculos até passas por médico". Does it change something if I just say: "Com esses óculos passas por médico"? Thanks!


----------



## PTlusitano

"com esses óculos passas por médico" - You are making a statement. - "you look like a doctor"

"com esses óculos até passas por médico" - its like using "could" or "almost"- "You could pretend you were a doctor" / "you almost look like a doctor"


----------



## reka39

PTlusitano said:


> "com esses óculos passas por médico" - You are making a statement. - "you look like a doctor"
> 
> "com esses óculos até passas por médico" - its like using "could" or "almost"- "You could pretend you were a doctor" / "you almost look like a doctor"



That's very clear, thank you!


----------

